# Συμμετοχή του ΣΜΕΔ στο συλλαλητήριο της Τρίτης 16/3



## stathis (Mar 16, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από το blog του Συλλόγου Μεταφραστών-Επιμελητών-Διορθωτών:

*Συμμετοχή στο Συλλαλητήριο της 16/3*
Όπως αποφασίστηκε στη Γενική Συνέλευση της Κυριακής 14/3, ο ΣΜΕΔ θα συμμετέχει στο συλλαλητήριο της Τρίτης 16/3 με πανό. Θα βρεθούμε στα Προπύλαια στις 6 μ.μ.
Την ημέρα αυτή δεν θα ανοίξουν τα γραφεία για τις εγγραφές.


----------



## stathis (Mar 17, 2010)

Κατά γενική ομολογία, η πρώτη συμμετοχή του ΣΜΕΔ σε πορεία ήταν επιτυχημένη. Εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί να τις εκατοστήσουμε...
Μαζευτήκαμε γύρω στα 30 άτομα (ίσως και περισσότεροι μαζί με τους φίλους μελών), αριθμός ικανοποιητικότατος κατά τη γνώμη μου. Εννοείται πως πήραμε και το βάπτισμα των δακρύων (ευγενική χορηγία του υπουργείου ΠΡΟ.ΠΟ).


----------



## anef (Mar 17, 2010)

stathis said:


> Κατά γενική ομολογία, η πρώτη συμμετοχή του ΣΜΕΔ σε πορεία ήταν επιτυχημένη. Εύχομαι να μη χρειαστεί να τις εκατοστήσουμε...
> Μαζευτήκαμε γύρω στα 30 άτομα (ίσως και περισσότεροι μαζί με τους φίλους μελών), αριθμός ικανοποιητικότατος κατά τη γνώμη μου. Εννοείται πως πήραμε και το βάπτισμα των δακρύων (ευγενική χορηγία του υπουργείου ΠΡΟ.ΠΟ).



Μην ανησυχείς, έχει βγει δικαστική απόφαση που λέει ότι τα δακρυγόνα είναι υγιεινά, υγιεινότατα.


----------



## stathis (Mar 17, 2010)

anef said:


> Μην ανησυχείς, έχει βγει δικαστική απόφαση που λέει ότι τα δακρυγόνα είναι υγιεινά, υγιεινότατα.


Τότε ειδικά τα χθεσινά ήταν βιολογικής καλλιέργειας. Ή πολύ καινούργια ήταν ή πολύ παλιά...


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 17, 2010)

Και βέβαια είναι υγιεινά, ίσως και ιαματικά (αμέσως μετά, μου πέρασε το συνάχι).

Όσο για τη συμμετοχή, κάποια στιγμή μέτρησα 40 κεφάλια (αλλά, όπως λέει ο Στάθης, ήταν και κάποιοι της προσκολλήσεως).


----------



## Bella (Mar 17, 2010)

Maalox παιδιά, maalox...


----------

